

A simple formula for fractal patterns (2011) - bemmu
http://www.fractalforums.com/new-theories-and-research/very-simple-formula-for-fractal-patterns/

======
blackle
play with a shader version here:
[http://glsl.herokuapp.com/e#16062.1](http://glsl.herokuapp.com/e#16062.1)

~~~
bemmu
A shader actually inspired me to post this here. Here's the one I encountered:
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4ssGzn](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4ssGzn)

I was trying to figure out how that works.

